# Deep Snow trapping



## swamprat27 (Jan 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me a tips for trapping in deep snow, such as 2 feet or more. I try to scout for new sign, But never see any. Am i in the wrong location? or do the smaller furbearing animals not like deep snow?

Thanks for the help


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

2ft. of snow one answer, snares on trails .


----------



## swamprat27 (Jan 3, 2009)

could i blaze a few trails through the woods and set up my snares along my trails? or would my scent be a factor for the canines?


----------



## trapperken (Jan 13, 2009)

Coyote and Fox will gladly use your trails to travel where they want to go. If you set in these trails with snare cables, make sure you aren't walking up to the sets and turning around to leave. You will get a lot of refusals if you do this. Keep walking as if you walked through the snare sets and you will have less problems with the canines slowing down. If you can check them with binoculars, so much the better. You can also set in tire tracks from your truck or 4 wheeler in the same manner. I really like to make trails to "large baits" such as road kill deer or dead cows etc. at this time of year. I usually get most of my success in these situations by setting my snares 50 or more yards away from the carcass on the main travel trails leading towards the baits and not right on them. Winter trapping isn't easy no matter how you do it, but you can still have some success with some prime fur over the winter.


----------

